# Just received my kindle and... The account already set up is not mine !



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

I've started wondering why my kindle had shipped so fast (ordered September 7th and received just now), now I might know... This kindle isn't suppose to be mine !

I'm not Ian ! This is not my 3rd kindle ! I don't have 48 archived items !
I'm obviously going to reset the account but that's awful ! Awful for "Ian" obviously but what if mine is somewhere in the hands of less honest people and they use my account to buy books !

What should I do ?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't panic!! The only Kindle that can be used to buy books on your account is one registered to your account. If you're going to keep the one that arrived, deregister it from 'Ian's' account via the kindle itself and reregister it to your own account. Then make sure that no other Kindle gets registered to your account. It might be a good idea to advise Amazon of the mix up too, to stop them doing just that.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Go to your account on Amazon and deregister whatever Kindle they have on there, if there is one on there, so whoever has it can't buy books on your account. Then you should call Kindle CS and see what they have to say.


----------



## grg (Sep 8, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> Go to your account on Amazon and deregister whatever Kindle they have on there, if there is one on there, so whoever has it can't buy books on your account. Then you should call Kindle CS and see what they have to say.


You can also inform Ian, checking his account details on the Kindle.
G


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

I've checked and a Kindle is already registered on my amazon.com account
"veronique's kindle" So I'll deregister that one, then deregister Ian's account from the kindle itself and finally register the kindle to my accuont. Did I get everything right? 

As to checking Ian's account details to inform him, I can't do it: I would feel like violating his privacy. 


ETA : 

I've just emailed kindle support about this.
The serial number for the kindle starts with B006 which means that it's a US/canadian customer device. I'm in France and for Europe it should start with B00A.
The firmware is still 3.0
This worries me into thinking I might have ended up with a prior returned product that might be defective.  
Unless it's a simple mix-up (I hope so)

ETA #2 :
I'm sorry I was in such panic I forgot to thank everyone for their replies and help ! Thank you !


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I wonder if there is a hardware difference between the US model and the Euro model. I'm guessing there is at least a different sim card installed. You're more than likely going to get a new one shipped overnight to you and be asked to return the one you received.


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, it doesn't seam so.

I've just received Amazon's answer :


> I have checked and confirm that the new Kindle is not registered to anyone. You can register the new Kindle to your Amazon.com account.


Hum well ok... if they say so... 

I'm going to go ahead and deregister from "Ian" and register the device to me. (I've already deregistered the "Veronique's kindle" on my account for safety)

I'll finally be able to enjoy the precious !

"Ian B.", I'm really sorry !

As for hardware difference between US model/Euro model, I'm not sure, the 3G connection works great so far !


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

Vero said:


> I'm going to go ahead and deregister from "Ian" and register the device to me. (I've already deregistered the "Veronique's kindle" on my account for safety)
> 
> I'll finally be able to enjoy the precious !


Thanks for posting this. If ours comes with someone else's info, we'll know what to do. I didn't realize it came preregistered and pre-loaded. That's kind of nice...if it is your own info


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@Vero: B006 here too in France, B00A is the UK one, AFAIK, it's not dispatched much outside of the UK, even in Europe. (Unless that changed in the latest batches ;p). No Vodafone or AT&T presence in France, so that shouldn't change things much anyway, it's still roaming.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

911jason said:


> I wonder if there is a hardware difference between the US model and the Euro model. I'm guessing there is at least a different sim card installed. You're more than likely going to get a new one shipped overnight to you and be asked to return the one you received.


I've taken apart a B006 and a B00A (mine) and they look identical inside. The only thing that is different is the SIM. The firmware is the same between both of them excluding the ID that says this is firmware for a B00A or B006 Kindle.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

kellymcclymer said:


> Thanks for posting this. If ours comes with someone else's info, we'll know what to do. I didn't realize it came preregistered and pre-loaded. That's kind of nice...if it is your own info


They get registered before shipping. Nothing is preloaded though. The archived items are what is available for download via 3G/WiFi.


----------

